# A list of books you might want before SHTF



## WolfBrother (Mar 22, 2016)

The following is a list of Medical Books you may want to get and become familiar with before SHTF.

Who am I to make these recommendations?
High School - My Explorer Post was a Sheriffs office affiliate Search and Rescue. I did the ARC 1st Aid Course.
70-74 Medic field and hospital was trained to, within defined limits, diagnose and prescribe - then we got our first set of PA's and I was moved to the ER.
75-82 - FFighter EMT on a Rescue Truck and EMT instructor.
83 - present - First Responder various VFDs around my area.
Basically I've been around various levels of 1st Aid since High School.
I've trained folks and advised others.

With that in mind - Please note - a book, a cook does not make. You have to get some training, supplies, and practice in addition to the books. A good starting point is a Red Cross First Aid course. If you have the time and money to spare - EMT-A would be good.

Ending with the SOF Medical books they are in an order I would recommend you getting and studying them to go from initial exposure to some fairly advance knowledge.

The links below were current (I checked) as of [email protected] hours

============================

Survival and Austere Medicine: An introduction
http://www.aussurvivalist.com/downlo...0Final%202.pdf

Where There Is No Doctor
Where There Is No Dentist
Books and Resources | Hesperian Health Guides

Note - these used to be a single pdf each, now you have to pay to purchase the full pdf.
You may download chapter by chapter at not cost.

The Ship Captain's Medical Guide
https://www.gov.uk/government/public...-medical-guide

Note - this used to be a single pdf download. NOW you have to download a pdf of each chapter

Ranger Medic Handbook
http://www.patriotresistance.com/Ran...ok_2007_1_.pdf

Hardcopy available:
http://www.amazon.com/Ranger-Medic-H.../dp/1601709293

Combat Medic Field Reference
# ISBN-10: 0763735639
# ISBN-13: 978-0763735630
Combat Medic Field Reference: 9780763735630: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com

Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook (Book Only Edition) (Ring-bound)
Now in Version 2 - I've got both.
V1 has stuff in it that V2 does not have.
Pdf - http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/Man...l_Handbook.pdf
V2 has stuff in it that V1 does not have.
If you can afford it - get both at Amazon dot Com
V1 Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operat.../dp/B005JPT32W
V2 Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operat.../dp/B00PWANN84
V2 Hardback and Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Special-Operat.../dp/161608278X
V2 - looseleaf - https://bookstore.gpo.gov/products/sku/008-070-00810-6

================================

*Note that the original Special Force's medical guide was completely supplanted by the SOF medical handbook noted above. The following are some quotes about the original SF manual:*
"That manual is a relic of sentimental and historical interest only, advocating treatments that, if used by today's medics, would result in disciplinary measures," wrote Dr. Warner Anderson, a U.S. Army Colonel (ret.) and former associate dean of the Special Warfare Medical Group.
"The manual you reference is of great historical importance in illustrating the advances made in SOF medicine in the past 25 years. But it no more reflects current SOF practice than a 25 year-old Merck Manual reflects current Family Practice. In 2007, it is merely a curiosity."
"Readers who use some of the tips and remedies could potentially cause harm to themselves or their patients."

I have a copy. It has some good info in it. It has (as noted above) some BAD info in it. IF YOU DON'T ALREADY KNOW THE DIFFERENCE don't waste your money on the original.
================================================== =================

Fundamental Skills in Surgery [Hardcover] --- Current price on amazon used minimum - $444 NEW $865
By Thomas F. Nealon, William H. Nealon
Fundamental Skills in Surgery, 4e: 9780721664606: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com 
ISBN-13 : 9780721664606
Binding : Hardcover
Pages : 468
Publisher : W.B. Saunders Company

Ditch Medicine: Advanced Field Procedures For Emergencies (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.com/Ditch-Medicine-Advanced-Procedures-Emergencies/dp/1581603908
Hugh Coffee
ISBN-10: 1581603908
ISBN-13: 978-1581603903

ALL of the following books are in use over the world by those who are not necessarily trained in surgery to perform any number of surgeries.
[Begin_My_Opinion]
These 3 books are in the "Buy these to round out your already extensive Medical Library" category.
They are a bit pricey. The wikipedia source for copy/paste into Word/Print is incomplete.
[End_My_Opinion]

Primary Surgery: Non-Trauma v.1: Non-Trauma Vol 1 (Paperback)
by Maurice King (Editor), Peter C. Bewes (Editor), James Cairns (Editor), Jim Thornton (Editor)
Paperback: 656 pages
Publisher: OUP Oxford; New edition edition (14 Jun 1990)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0192616943
ISBN-13: 978-0192616944
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Primary-Surg.../dp/0192616943
Copy/Paste into word or print chapter by chapter - not all chapters are formatted nicely in the wikis:
http://ps.cnis.ca/wiki/index.php/Volume_I

Trauma: 2 (Primary Surgery) (Paperback)
by Maurice H. King (Author)
Paperback: 381 pages
Publisher: OUP Oxford (22 Jan 1987)
Language English
ISBN-10: 019261598X
ISBN-13: 978-0192615985
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trauma-Prima...104060-8185224
Copy/Paste into word or print chapter by chapter:
http://ps.cnis.ca/wiki/index.php/Volume_II

Primary Anaesthesia (Primary Surgery) (Paperback)
by Maurice H. King (Author)
Paperback: 288 pages
Primary Anaesthesia (Primary Surgery Series): Amazon.co.uk: Maurice H. King: 9780192615923: Books
Publisher: OUP Oxford (19 Jun 1986)
Language English
ISBN-10: 0192615920
ISBN-13: 978-0192615923

One additional book suggested by one whom I know to be knowledgeable. I do not have the book nor have I read it.
It is on my list to get books.
Atlas of Minor Surgery
I.D. Cracknell & M.G. Mead
http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Minor-Su.../dp/0443053049
Publisher: W.B. Saunders Company, 1 edition (June 1998)
ISBN-10: 0443053049
ISBN-13: 978-0443053047
Pages: 86
Available in German as well: http://www.amazon.com/Kleine-Chirurgie-Ian-D-Cracknell/dp/3456831315

I've recently completed reading this book.
Now I'm simply amazed that people can live after being injured like they are:

Top Knife: Art and Craft in Trauma Surgery (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.com/Top-Knife-Craft-Trauma-Surgery/dp/1903378222\

# ISBN-10: 1903378222
# ISBN-13: 978-1903378229


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Wolfbrother for the information. Many of us here on P/S are Medically trained with many years of service as EMT's, Nurses ,and in at least one case a Doctor. We also have several who are involved in search and rescue, and several have done extensive alternative Medical research, such as using Herbs as medicine.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PDR is never a bad thing to have...

68W manual, although I tend to agree that the latest edition was written by non-combat medics/docs with focus on airway vs blood loss emergencies. 

are we just talking medical? 

there's a LOT of books that are solid references people should consider keeping in printed form as opposed to only having them on kindle or other readers.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 22, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Thank you Wolfbrother for the information. Many of us here on P/S are Medically trained with many years of service as EMT's, Nurses ,and in at least one case a Doctor. We also have several who are involved in search and rescue, and several have done extensive alternative Medical research, such as using Herbs as medicine.


Apologies for not responding sooner. I've been tied up on travel for a good bit.

The book list I posted is one where if you know nothing/very little about 1st Aid, you can get started with basics and progress to fairly knowledgeable.

In High School, my Explorer Post was a Sheriffs office affiliated Search and Rescue team. Mainly children and old folks wandering off. I was allowed to take the "grown up " version of the ARC 1st Aid course.

With a draft number of 2, I became a .mil medic with both field and hospital experience. A couple of the Drs trained one other and me up to where within defined parameters we could diagnose and prescribe. When we got our first set of PA's I was told you can't do that anymore and was sent to the ER.

After the service, to help pay the bills and do health insurance for my family while in college, I worked as a FireFighter/EMT on a rescue truck. and an EMT instructor.

I've kept up with my reading/study over the years and still volunteer 1st respond with a local VFD.

I am a member of SOMA and a life member of the US Army Ranger association.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, Wolfbrother. I'm going to pass this on to other members of my family.

Btw, after reading your sig, I was reminded of a picture I saw recently:


----------

